#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-28
<YamakasY> ok nu wil ik koffie!
<Nouwan> Hai
<Nouwan> Is er toevallig iemand die vestand heeft van toegang krijgen tot je windows shares met ubuntu.
<Kebabfish> samba
<Nouwan> ja, die verbinding is mij gelukt maar voor een reden lukt het me niet om write permissie te krijgen.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-29
<lotuspsychje> lol
<SANDIEGO> Mijn Windows 7 Home Premium PC is gecrashed. Via Ubuntu heb ik hem opnieuw kunnen opstarten. Hoe kan ik echter een herstelpunt binnen Windows activeren via Ubuntu?
<lordievader> Ik denk niet dat dat mogelijk is.
<SANDIEGO> Enige suggestie?
<lordievader> Start je Windows nog op?
<SANDIEGO> neen...
<lordievader> Ook niet in safe mode?
<SANDIEGO> Safe mode kan niet worden opgestart. Bij drukken van F8 wordt enkel nog gevraagd om op te starten vanuit C of USB of CD/DVD
<lordievader> Je hebt geen Windows cd?
<lordievader> Die zou je theoretisch nog kunnen branden uit een live-usb: command2 = /home/drop/scripts/file_gen.py -S 1024 -N 2 -R -F /home/drop/Dropbox/
<lordievader> Err: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows7
<SANDIEGO> Ik heb productcodes (één originele sticker + 1 van Microsoft zelf bij een vorige herinstallatie), maar beiden worden niet aangenomen omdat het over een "door een leverancier aangeleverde versie gaat (Medion - ALDI-pc)
<SANDIEGO> wat bedoel je met "die zou je theoretisch nog kunnen branden..." Waar en hoe exact?
<lordievader> SANDIEGO: Vanuit de Ubuntu live-cd, wellicht moet je eerst een brandprogramma installeren maar dat is mogelijk.
<SANDIEGO> En wat bedoel je met "vanuit de Ubunte live-cd"? Sorry voor de vele vragen, maar Ubuntu is nog een zeer beperkt domein voor mij...
<lordievader> Linux (en daarmee Ubuntu) kun je als live-omgeving draaien. Als je de iso naar een cd/usb stick kopieert kun je hiervanaf opstarten en krijg je de live-omgeving: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-31
<Danny__> Hoi
<Sling> Happy 1984!
<OerHeks> Apple?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-01
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi, ik heb al enkele dagen problemen om op berichten te antwoorden of te +1's op google plus, verschillende browsers geprobeerd (FF, Chromium, Midori), zelf een andere dns
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-03
<Stef_> Goede morgen
<Stef_> ik heb een probleem met een pc, op deze pc heb ik een kubuntu versie staan.
<Stef_> nu is het probleem... dat ik als ik de pc opstart, een compleet leeg bureaublad krijg en niks verder kan ondernemen.
<Stef_> is er toevallig iemand die een leek op dit gebied kan helpen?
<Stef_> Nou, dit schiet voor mij ook niks op helaas... ik ga wel verder kijken/zoeken naar een oplossing
<TheEagerPadawan> hoe clear ik me dns cache, nscd en dnsmasq services al proberen te restarten krijg melding unit <*.service> failed to load: no such file or directory
<OerHeks> TheEagerPadawan, sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<OerHeks> i think
<OerHeks> anders dnsmasq uitschakelen en service herstarten
<TheEagerPadawan> eventjes proberen
<TheEagerPadawan> +1 penguin for OerHeks
